# altsource



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone in Washington state working foe Altsource


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

greenivy said:


> anyone in washington state working foe altsource


nope but we have service link, 5bros, nfn......where are you located ?


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Bellingham and what about you.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I read that you joint Homeadvicer is that correct?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

im on Whidbey island, we cover all of island county, Skagit county, and Whatcom county. yes I am gonna try the home advisor in hopes of getting some mold remediation leads. I recently got my mold remediation/water restoration and structural drying certifications. do you have any experience with home advisor ?


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

KNow but I email them after I read your Post I keep you updated on if the have good leades.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

that would be great , thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

greenivy said:


> I think I read that you joint Homeadvicer is that correct?


Save yourself. DO NOT join home advisor. Let me give you a little story on how they almost destroyed my company. About a year ago I was contacted by home advisor. They explained to me what they do and made it sound oh so appeling. like an idiot I signed up with them. Turns out what they do is when someone goes to their website looking for a contractor home advisor will send the info to about 5-10 different contractors and charge them a fee regardless if you land the job or not. So when they sent me a handful of painting leads they withdraw around $60 a pop for each of those before I could even make contact with the homeowner. Needless to say, almost $1000 later I canceled my membership with them and disputed all the transactions from them. Now they call because they didn't get to make a hefty penny at my expense. So please what ever you do DON'T SIGN UP WITH THEM. 

Concerned yourself warned.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

*homeadvicer*

Thanks for looking out.Nice to have site where we can help each other.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

greenivy said:


> Thanks for looking out.Nice to have site where we can help each other.


agreed !!!! this site is awesome, thanks


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

homeadvisor will also send u leads that are old and still charge your credit card i got charged more in fees then ever made money and got jobs dumped them fast go with experience


----------



## preservationnewbie (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you have to get your AMRT as well? Don't know a whole lot about the mold remediation business or how difficult it is to find work but would love to know what you've found so far.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

All Island Handy said:


> agreed !!!! this site is awesome, thanks


Im with you on that sentiment also. It's a good site, with great mods.


----------

